# Puppy climbs out of playpen



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi

out pup Rey (totey cavapoo!!) found the way to somehow climb out of her playpen. We only use this pen when we are not home for a couple of hours, so she cant run around in the living room. we think she climbs on the top of her crate and from there up through the play pen, but obviously this is very bad as 1) we dont want her to get hurt while jumping/climbing off/on the pen b) we dont want her to run around in the livingroom and chew on cables etc.

what should we do? Should we try taking her crate away and put a dog bed that way she would have jumpstart option for climbing? Or should we try to somehow cover the top Of the playpen? alternatively i was thinking of locking her in the crate itself? But i feel like 2-3 hours would be way too cruel for her. She doesnt mind to be in the crate but at the same time i dont think its her most favourite place either. 
I was also thinking of putting up a baby gate on the kitchen door and have her in the kitchen while we are not home? Any tips?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Cover it. Get a piece of wire mesh or plywood and attach it to one side of the pen using cable ties to make a hinge - you'll have to drill holes if using plywood, and the lid will have to be big enough not to leave a gap around the edges but cover it completely. When you go out, you can fasten the lid down either with more cable ties (which can be cut to get the lid off, or get the re-usable sort) or weigh the top down so pup can't raise it.


----------



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

Burrowzig said:


> Cover it. Get a piece of wire mesh or plywood and attach it to one side of the pen using cable ties to make a hinge - you'll have to drill holes if using plywood, and the lid will have to be big enough not to leave a gap around the edges but cover it completely. When you go out, you can fasten the lid down either with more cable ties (which can be cut to get the lid off, or get the re-usable sort) or weigh the top down so pup can't raise it.


Thank you! Would the play pen not collapse under the wait ? our play pen is one of the foldable ones, quiet high but am just worried that it would all fall on her if she tries to jump against it?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ive got to ask
whats a totey cavapoo?
obvs I know what a cavpoo is, but what is the totey bit?
thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d opt for crate in kitchen with a tall dog gate at the door.


----------



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> ive got to ask
> whats a totey cavapoo?
> obvs I know what a cavpoo is, but what is the totey bit?
> thank you


Totey as very small


----------



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd opt for crate in kitchen with a tall dog gate at the door.


Only thing am worried about is her chewing the kitchen units. She hasnt done that yet, so far she only chewed on the sofa and only on the actual material rather than the hard bits. any tips how we can cover the edges?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Viragpalanta said:


> Totey as very small


well Ive never heard that word before


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If she's climbing on her crate, remove it and put a bed in it's place.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ours did this quite early on so we covered the pen with mesh as we couldn't have her roaming around. She chewed kitchen cupboards when left to her own devices in the kitchen so we needed her to stay in the pen.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Viragpalanta said:


> Thank you! Would the play pen not collapse under the wait ? our play pen is one of the foldable ones, quiet high but am just worried that it would all fall on her if she tries to jump against it?


Not if the pen is fixed upright - when I had the lidded pen arrangement, the pen was fixed to the frame of a cupboard with hooks. And with a crate in it, that should stop the thing falling on the pup - the crate would stop it falling all the way. Just set it all up securely.
And pups are little sods for chewing cupboard edges if given the chance.


----------



## Valerie Cotton (Oct 7, 2019)

Our cavachon climbed over the pen at about 12 weeks so we had to scrap that option and just used the crate. At least you know they are safe and can't do themselves any harm. They soon get used to it. I leave a non spill water bowl in there if we're out for more than an hour. It's the only way I'd trust him not to hurt himself or eat something he shouldn't. I wouldn't even leave him in his dog bed as he'd try to chew that!


----------



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

We ended up with the kitchen option, as there was nowhere to fix the pen against. She is now spending more and more time in her crate, so if she starts to try her luck with the furniture edges then at least she is sort of prepped for the crate i think. Hope ots not going to het to that as i dont think she is quite ready to spend 3-4 hours in a crate.


----------



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> well Ive never heard that word before


Toaty = totey scottish slang word


----------



## Viragpalanta (Nov 16, 2019)

Rafa said:


> If she's climbing on her crate, remove it and put a bed in it's place.


She also tries to climb on the play pen itself and we didnt want to risk her breaking a paw :/


----------

